# Sonoma coma..



## nvthis (Jan 9, 2009)

Sonoma coma, anyone heard of this? Or know what strain it is???


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 9, 2009)

I havent heard of that one.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 9, 2009)

I can find very little info about it. Apparently there are clones... Somewhere. I would have to guess in Sonoma Co?


----------



## nvthis (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone? I guess it is a very well kept secret or an urban myth....


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 11, 2009)

from what ive found its a clone only strain possibly a Blueberry mix and from peoples comments its not worth even growing it.
 i guess it has Nice bag appeal, frosty golden/green nugs with some purple highlights.. Flowery smell, nice smooth bud..
 but they all say its commercial grade weed at best.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you for the info, 420.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 11, 2009)

It's not in any of the three Big Book of Buds.


----------

